
Collect Your Favorite Quotes Online with Quotica - erin_bury
http://sprouter.com/blog/collect-your-favorite-quotes-online-with-quotica/
======
mikeleeorg
I love quotes and have considered keeping a text file in my Dropbox account.
Quotica sounds like a natural evolution from such an approach.

Years ago, I kept such a text file on my laptop and it grew to several hundred
quotes. To say it was unwieldy would be an understatement. I started
organizing them by topics, but what I really wanted was tags. Being the
organizational freak that I am, I really hope Quotica will have that.

I use these quotes in personal essays and tweets (especially the shorter
quotes). Being able to tweet a quote from Quotica would be cool too.

Neat idea. Wish I had thought of it.

------
jh3
It's always funny to see an idea you had become a reality... because someone
else made it. It's funny because it seems there is always someone else
thinking about the same (almost exact) thing you are.

Nevertheless, kudos. It looks good. I probably wouldn't use it, but I know
other people would.

